# Speedcubing in Georgia, USA



## Codee (Apr 9, 2010)

Are there any cubers in georgiaon here??


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Forum_Cubers_by_Location


----------



## Codee (Apr 9, 2010)

oh thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 9, 2010)

Codee said:


> Are there any cubers in georgiaon here??



Georgia.
I believe there are some. Try CubingUSA. Nationals were held in GA just a couple years ago actually and if no one is there, they typically don't hold competitions.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 9, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Codee said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any cubers in georgiaon here??
> ...



Maybe he means Georgia the country.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Codee said:
> ...



not unless they have comcast in the country.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Georgia.~
I live 20 mins south from downtown Atlanta.~

That means I'm poor.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 10, 2010)

I live in Warner Robins


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 10, 2010)

I talked to David Sanders a bit, and us Georgia cubers should have a meet up one day.
It would be awesome.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, we need to organize a comp seeing as Chattahoochee died


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm trying to.
Between October 2010, and 2011, I'm going to try my hardest to get a competition.
I have a venue that I can afford, and I just need a delegate, and to save up a little bit more funds.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 10, 2010)

Chris Hardwick usually delegates GA comps


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep yep~
I hope he goes to Nationals, then I can ask him in person.

If not, I'll try to contact him before October-December.


----------



## Codee (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah a meetup and comp would be great iv never even met another cuber in georgia


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love a cubing meet up at least in GA. My parents refuse to listen to any more of my cubing rambling. I live in Atlanta as well. It would be awesome, but most people would be faster than me.  But, trading and meeting new people would be awesome as I am a shy person.


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

;_; A comp isnt out of range, but a meetup...
Darn me and my Living-in-Florida-Which-is Right-Next-to-Georgia self.


----------



## Codee (Apr 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> ;_; A comp isnt out of range, but a meetup...
> Darn me and my Living-in-Florida-Which-is Right-Next-to-Georgia self.



haha
i can prob help out with setting up for comps and whatnot


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

If there's a competition there in the summer, I could probably go.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2010)

I think there should be monthly unofficial GA cube meetups. It would be fun. Kind of like a GA cubing club. My high school will have one, but they are all much faster than me. (Sub 15 or so) It would be great. Seriously. WOuldnt need to be fancy. Maybe at a Starbucks or someone's house or a park in the grass. Very simple. Very fun. Makes me happy. 

Just wondering, any girl cubers in GA. Like speedsolvers. Not those girls who can solve it in like 30 min and dont really try to get faster. (No offense to those girls)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 10, 2010)

Feanaro said:


> Yeah, we need to organize a comp seeing as Chattahoochee died



I WILL NEVER GIVE UP! The Chattahoochee competitions may have ended, but I will just find some other venue . Don't give up hope!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we need to organize a comp seeing as Chattahoochee died
> ...



Try getting a school to do it. A school could probably do it. And what was wrong with the venue that was for Chatahoochee 2009?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 10, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Feanaro said:
> ...



Because of budget cuts in Chattahoochee, they now require that I actually rent the venue for the day (which is quite a lot of money). Since I'm a poor person, Chattahoochee 2010 will probably happen sometime during fall or winter (that's the plan) with a new venue.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2010)

I think dChan is going to fly over there soon.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



Do you know where the new venue is?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 10, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > cuberkid10 said:
> ...



I do not know yet, but the new venue will be in the same area (within a couple miles) of the Chattahoochee venue.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 7, 2010)

*Cubing Club in Georgia?*

I belive that we should orginize unofficial meetups in the Georgia Area. Choose a date and place and all of us could meet there and just... cube. We could have members and plan this all out. Meetings could be held in simple places, such as parks or starbucks, where admission isn't charged. It would just be fun for more cubers to get to know each other and have fun.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 7, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> I belive that we should orginize unofficial meetups in the Georgia Area. Choose a date and place and all of us could meet there and just... cube. We could have members and plan this all out. Meetings could be held in simple places, such as parks or starbucks, where admission isn't charged. It would just be fun for more cubers to get to know each other and have fun.



It is never a bad idea to just invite a WCA rep and make it official, for the work it'll take. Unless you already have a lot of comps out there. But yea, the more cubing the better!


----------



## 4Chan (May 7, 2010)

Me and Hadley were talking about having a meetup in Decatur sometime soon.

I've also contacted the nearest WCA delegate about a competition.
Reply is pending.

EDIT: Also, which part of Georgia are you from?


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 7, 2010)

I am a fan of potential Georgia comps. Even though I am in NC...


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 7, 2010)

Mid- Atlanta. (I would say what county, but this is public...)


----------



## 4Chan (May 7, 2010)

Lol, when you say mid-atlanta, I'm thinking, like, Macon or something.

EDIT: I'll talk to Hadley again soon, and when I'll make a thread or something when we decide to have a cube meetup.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 7, 2010)

No. Not at all near Macon. Gwinnett


----------



## 4Chan (May 7, 2010)

Oh wowow, Gwinnett.

Closer than I thought!
I was there for like, 3 days this week with some friends. xD

I live roughly 45-65 minutes south of Atlanta on the border of Henry/Clayton County.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 7, 2010)

Cool. Henery isnt too far away. I also live close to Dekalb as well. (Sort of)


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 8, 2010)

I live around Decatur/Tucker. Sounds like a great idea to me.

I suggest Java Monkey in Decatur. Great coffee/food, the patio has tons of seating and tables, it's in a really cool part of town and the people there rock(Which is why I go there daily XD)


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 8, 2010)

Yea, we could get a bunch of cubers to go there on a certain day and cube. It would be fun. I've actaully never met another cuber before.  
I missed all my chances for the comps. I missed US National 2008, Decatur Open 2008, Chatahoochee 2009, Horzions Open 2009. I feel sad.


----------



## 4Chan (May 9, 2010)

*Cube Meetup in Georgia*

*UPDATED!*

There's going to be a cube meet at Candler Park, on the 5th of June (Saturday).
Personally, I'll be there around 12 noon.


Hadley Sheffield, Andrew Kang, and myself will most likely be there.
If you're nearby, you should totally come!
It would be a great experience to hang out with other cubers!


I'll also be selling a bunch of (bargain) cubes. (x


----------



## koreancuber (May 9, 2010)

6 hour drive, sorry. Got any cubes you could sell online?


----------



## joey (May 9, 2010)

Andrew Kang likes bacon.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 9, 2010)

I'll see if I can come!! BTW, to warn you if I do come, I am a short girl cuber, which most probably don't see too often.


----------



## DavidSanders (May 9, 2010)

I will definitely be there. Perfect timing also: the day after I get out of school. 
45 minute drive, but I will do it anyway. 
I have some cubes I am trying to sell also (very cheap), but I doubt you guys will want many of them.
Chris, could you teach me that blind method you were talking about on Facebook?


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 9, 2010)

Oh man... 4 hour drive.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 9, 2010)

4Chan: What cubes are you selling?


----------



## 4Chan (May 9, 2010)

C4Y, DS, Ghost Hand, C-II, C/C4Y hybrid (With florescent/light blue tiles) and an eastsheen 2x2.
All proceeds will help to fund a competition in Georgia. 

Also, yeah, I can totally help teach you BLD.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 9, 2010)

I live in Alpharetta! Woo


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 9, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 9, 2010)

joey said:


> Andrew Kang likes bacon.



They have sandwiches with bacon.

Also, to those riding MARTA. It is literally right across the street from the Decatur station. Once you walk outside the station, you can see it about 100 yards away.


----------



## 4Chan (May 9, 2010)

I'll be there around 1pm or so.

Hope to see yall there!~


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 9, 2010)

I'll see if I can make it. It'd be nice to come.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 9, 2010)

So, whats the definate time? 

And, I may buy that DS and the hybrid with tiles. (are they smooth or textured) And, can you give me a price?


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2010)

Garr, might be just a bit out of my range . I probably can't come.
;_;
NEXT TIME BE CLOSER TO FLORIDA GARSH.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 10, 2010)

WOw. I was looking at this, and I will be the slowest one there probably.


----------



## 4Chan (May 10, 2010)

I'd like 16 dollars.
The stickers on the DS are light blue + florescent orange/yellow/green.
The stickers are in extremely good condition for both.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 10, 2010)

Are the tiles on the C/C4U hybrid smooth or textured?


----------



## 4Chan (May 10, 2010)

They're textured.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 10, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> WOw. I was looking at this, and I will be the slowest one there probably.



So? Speed doesn't matter, we will just be meeting up to have a good time


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 10, 2010)

Very true. Im bringing the SQ-1. Do you still want it?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 12, 2010)

This is a long shot, but does anyone want a $50 iTunes GiftCard for something?

And, what is that exact time to be there?


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 12, 2010)

I know this isn't the right place, but, you can't receive PM's. 4Chan, do you have an approximate date for the Georgia Competition? I could probably go, but I'd need a date in ~2 months advance.


----------



## 4Chan (May 12, 2010)

Chris Hardwick hasn't replied to me yet. ;_;

I can't think of any other delegate. (I might post on the WCA forum when I feel like it.)
I don't have enough money to pay for a delegate to travel and to pay for the venue. )';

I'll say that the definite time is 1pm.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Chris Hardwick hasn't replied to me yet. ;_;
> 
> I can't think of any other delegate. (I might post on the WCA forum when I feel like it.)
> I don't have enough money to pay for a delegate to travel and to pay for the venue. )';
> ...



Will it be Summer, Fall, Winter, Spring.

Also, 1 pm is starting a little late, isn't it?


----------



## 4Chan (May 12, 2010)

For a meetup? Lolnaw.
I don't get up UNTIL 1. )x
It was directed at Cuberkid.

It's the whole lazy college student lifestyle.


I can't host a competition until a delegate replies.
Even if I rent the venue during summer, and if Chris or a delegate isn't available, it's not happening. (Officially)


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 12, 2010)

Alright. I can go if it's this summer in July, maybe June, that might be too late for tickets though.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 12, 2010)

If this turns into a comp I would be very interested in going.


----------



## 4Chan (May 12, 2010)

@ Sir E Brum: Oh, this won't turn into a competition.

I have some money set aside for a venue which is pretty nice.
I'm hoping to get a competition going, but sadly, I need a delegate. ;_;


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> @ Sir E Brum: Oh, this won't turn into a competition.
> 
> I have some money set aside for a venue which is pretty nice.
> I'm hoping to get a competition going, but sadly, I need a delegate. ;_;



Ah well then. When you do get all that competition stuff sorted out. Please inform me =D


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 12, 2010)

Here's what I was thinking. That date is the first day after local highschool, and first weekend after a lot of colleges let out. Java Monkey isn't a huge place, so there is always a chance we could get there and not have enough room for us all to fit.

I vote that we relocate it to my house. I live not too far away from there, and I think it would be better for a group of people, since we know for sure that there will be enough room.

Chris, I can pick you up from/take you back to the Decatur station, which is only about a 5 minute drive from my place.


----------



## 4Chan (May 12, 2010)

Allrighty, sounds good to me.

What's your address Hadley?
So that I can edit/change the original post.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 12, 2010)

Just edit it for people to PM me. I'd rather not post my address.


----------



## 4Chan (May 12, 2010)

Ahhhh yess, good idea.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 12, 2010)

Okay. So, what are we actually planning on doing there. Random solves? Tower Solves? Solve every puzzle in every one of our collection? p)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 12, 2010)

Eh, it's looking like I might not be able to go. I have a friend I need to take up to Birmingham, AL on the 21st and we are staying there until the 25th so he can be with his girlfriend before he leaves to Italy. On the 26th we leave for Atlanta to drop him off at the airport. 

So technically I could ditch them for one of the days and meet up with you guys in Atlanta, but I'm not sure if I want to do that just yet.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 12, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Okay. So, what are we actually planning on doing there. Random solves? Tower Solves? Solve every puzzle in every one of our collection? p)




The official plan? Have fun.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 12, 2010)

hmm... I don't know if I can come. My mom doesnt think its "safe" to go to someones house. 

Maybe you could host it it Gwinett. The schools dont get out until the 26 amd the 28.


----------



## cmhardw (May 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Chris Hardwick hasn't replied to me yet. ;_;
> 
> I can't think of any other delegate. (I might post on the WCA forum when I feel like it.)
> I don't have enough money to pay for a delegate to travel and to pay for the venue. )';
> ...



Hey Chris,

Sorry about that (not responding). I'm still getting settled in my new job and have not had hardly any time to check e-mail or even be online. I, sadly, don't have much time now as I am about to go into work, but I will check tonight and get back to you for that message. I gather there is a meetup and you all are thinking about turning it into a competition? I will most likely not be able to do any delegating for another month or two until I figure out my schedule here at work and get things going. I will try to keep all the Florida/Georgia people posted about when I start looking to get back to the competition scene.

Chris


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 13, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> hmm... I don't know if I can come. My mom doesnt think its "safe" to go to someones house.
> 
> Maybe you could host it it Gwinett. The schools dont get out until the 26 amd the 28.



There are gonna be plenty of people there. It's not unsafe at all.

Several cubers can vouch for me as well, and Andrew Kang has been here before.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 13, 2010)

My mom also doesn't think there will be enough room for all of us + my dad. 

And she doesnt think its safe because im with all males, older than me. See the picture. 13 year old girl, 10 16-20 males. uhhh


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 13, 2010)

Okay y'all, problem. My mom has said that we don't have enough room(Not true), and that it can't happen here. Need to find some place else.

There are a lot of cool parks around here that have good picnic tables. Perhaps we could cube in Candler Park, then go get dinner somewhere in Little Five Points afterwards?


----------



## 4Chan (May 13, 2010)

Is it far from the Marta station?
As long as I can get there from the Marta, then I'll totally be there.~

EDIT: LOL, I didn't realize Cuberkid was a 13 year old girl. xD xD
I was totally off.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 13, 2010)

@Chris Hardwick:

It's not a meetup they want to turn into a competition. It's a meetup, & 4Chan is trying to organize a competition also. This thread just has some stuff about that competition.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Is it far from the Marta station?
> As long as I can get there from the Marta, then I'll totally be there.~
> 
> EDIT: LOL, I didn't realize Cuberkid was a 13 year old girl. xD xD
> I was totally off.



Right by the aptly named Candler Park MARTA station.

But, it's about 1/4 mile, so I can pick you up from there since I pretty much drive past it.


----------



## 4Chan (May 13, 2010)

The farthest I've ever gone eastbound on Marta is to the Georgia State station. o:

Ooooh, I get to explore more of the city AND cube too!. (x
Is there an exact address/location, so that I can update the first post?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 13, 2010)

585 Candler Park Drive NE, Atlanta, Georgia, 30307


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 13, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm... I don't know if I can come. My mom doesnt think its "safe" to go to someones house.
> ...



Hadley touches me at night.


----------



## 4Chan (May 13, 2010)

Hahahaha, Lol! (x

First post updated, for those who need it.~


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Is it far from the Marta station?
> As long as I can get there from the Marta, then I'll totally be there.~
> 
> EDIT: LOL, I didn't realize Cuberkid was a 13 year old girl. xD xD
> I was totally off.



Haha. You dont see too many these days do you?

So, its now at Candler ParK??


----------



## 4Chan (May 13, 2010)

Oh, my mistake, I just couldn't tell by your name, avatar or signature. )x

Yuss, it's now at Candler Park.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 13, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Is it far from the Marta station?
> ...




Guess so.


----------



## 4Chan (May 13, 2010)

Also, if anyone has a Rubik's Domino, (3x3x2) pleeeeease bring it.
I really want to try one. 
I'll be reallllllly grateful if you let me play with it.~
.-.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 14, 2010)

I'll bring mine. Its epic.  

Can I try your YJ 4x4?

EDIT: Its not set in stone that I can come. Its my mom's birthday celebration that day, which would be fine for me to miss 2 hours before that, but she wants to go to the zoo. (which is close to candler park), and I can't miss that


----------



## 4Chan (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, you can try my YJ 4x4, I have basically most brands of 4x4. (If you're there.)

Mefferts, 2 mini QJs, LanLan, white eastsheen, black eastsheen, Rubik's, and YJ.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 14, 2010)

Woah. Im not much of a 4x4 person. Only 2x2 and 3x3. And I only really like to solve weird shaped puzzles, which Im suprisinly good at. (I can sub 1 a mirror blocks) But, I end up breaking most of my puzzles.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 14, 2010)

Well, y'all. I won't be able to make this one. Some friends will be visiting me from out of town. Have fun!


----------



## Edward (May 14, 2010)

I fyou guys hve another one, it should be a Georgia AND Florida meetup. Have it on the border.


----------



## 4Chan (May 14, 2010)

I'm not familiar with southern Georgia. (Although, I do know someone who lives in Brunswick, Georgia, which I think is on the border.)

Okay, so if anyone needs contact information, post in this thread, and I'll PM you my phone number if you need it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 14, 2010)

Where in Candler park?


----------



## 4Chan (May 14, 2010)

I was hoping Hadley would know, because I'm not familiar with Candler park myself. But since he might not be there...

We can either:
-Find a place to meet up at Candler Park.
-Go meet up at another place.
-Postpone the meetup.


The way I'm looking at it, there's going to be me, 2 of my cuber friends, Andrew, David Sanders, and then maybe cuberkid.

Looks like it'll be a small meetup.
.-.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 14, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I was hoping Hadley would know, because I'm not familiar with Candler park myself. But since he might not be there...
> 
> We can either:
> -Find a place to meet up at Candler Park.
> ...




If we postpone it a week, I think that Arielle will be back in town.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 15, 2010)

eeek. that weekend is the only weekend I'm avalible until start of June. 

(May 22)


----------



## 4Chan (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm,
If we postpone by one week:
-we can get 2 more people to come,
-but we lose one person.

So, it's a net gain of one person if we wait.

From that, I propose we postpone a week, so that we can have more people.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 15, 2010)

How about postponing 2 weeks, June 5th. Id be 100% free. No conflicts. And, summer for me would have started. And maybe Hadley could come.


----------



## 4Chan (May 15, 2010)

Haha, sounds good to me, I'm free the whole summer after this weekend.

Is everyone cool with that?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 15, 2010)

Obiously I am.


----------



## DavidSanders (May 15, 2010)

June 5th sounds fine. 
Also, I can bring a 3x3x2 for you also.
And when you say Candler park, you are saying the meetup will be outside?

About the venue for a future comp, I have a possible free one in mind. 
If you are interested.

OT: does anyone have viruses pop up on them when they try to go to garron.us?


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> June 5th sounds fine.
> Also, I can bring a 3x3x2 for you also.
> And when you say Candler park, you are saying the meetup will be outside?
> 
> ...



Actually, yes. I wonder why...


----------



## DavidSanders (May 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> Actually, yes. I wonder why...


Do you actually know? Or are you being serious? 
Never can tell internet sarcasm these days. Or for that matter: any days.


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, yes. I wonder why...
> ...



No I'm serious. I have no idea why I (we) get that pop up.


----------



## 4Chan (May 15, 2010)

A... free venue? 
(My venue will cost 200+ dollars. ;_; )
(I remember you said something about a church?)


If we can get it going, I'll offer all the help I possibly can.
Do want Georgia competition. >.o!!


----------



## DavidSanders (May 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> A... free venue?
> (My venue will cost 200+ dollars. ;_; )
> (I remember you said something about a church?)
> 
> ...



Yah my church.
After GHP could be a great time for it. We could all get a little warm up for Nationals. Or maybe even be able to skip qualifications. I don't know if that is possible since we already registered.
If you could help me run it, I would be grateful, since I am not really up to a ton of work. I talked to Chris a while back about it. So, I know what I need to do. In fact, I might call my church today to see if we could reserve a room. We have a ton of huge rooms that never get used.



Edward said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


 Yeah, it is kinda scary how you can get all these viruses from anywhere these days.


----------



## 4Chan (May 15, 2010)

Yeah! If Chris comes and delegates, I'll help scramble, set up, run, judge, and do anything I can!

I can also bring up to 2-3 friends who can help run things too!


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yeah! If Chris comes and delegates, I'll help scramble, set up, run, judge, and do anything I can!
> 
> I can also bring up to 2-3 friends who can help run things too!



Wooo! Comp talk! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## DavidSanders (May 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yeah! If Chris comes and delegates, I'll help scramble, set up, run, judge, and do anything I can!
> 
> I can also bring up to 2-3 friends who can help run things too!



Not trying to jump the gun or anything, but if it does happen it will be at
56 Whitlock Avenue Northwest
Marietta, GA 30064-2398


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 15, 2010)

Did I hear someone say a comp.... in GA???


----------



## DavidSanders (May 15, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Did I hear someone say a comp.... in GA???



Don't get too excited... It is not even close to official. Just small talk.
If Chris had pms, I would have just told him in messages, so no one would get mad if it did not happen. Which is a possibility.

Edit: I am not trying to sound rude. Just don't want to be flamed later if it doesn't happen.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 15, 2010)

I've planned and hosted 4 competitions and have helped out a couple here and there. I'll offer my services if the competition is a go.

Edit: I will talk to Tyson about the possibility of me being a WCA delegate in the event Chris Hardwick can't make it. But, I need to know a couple things first.
1) Who is the organizer?
2) Is the venue going to be at the church? Is it free? How long can we borrow the space for?
3) We need to have at least 12 competitors. So we should do a head count on how many people are interested in coming to the competition.
4) It'll cost about 100 dollars shipping for the stack mats. Will we do an entrance fee for competitors to charge for food/stackmats?
5) How many events are going to be hosted?

And the competition needs to be announced at least one month before.


----------



## DavidSanders (May 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I've planned and hosted 4 competitions and have helped out a couple here and there. I'll offer my services if the competition is a go.
> 
> Edit: I will talk to Tyson about the possibility of me being a WCA delegate in the event Chris Hardwick can't make it. But, I need to know a couple things first.
> 1) Who is the organizer?
> ...



So I tried calling to find out if we could get a room, which I am sure we should be able to since there are over 100 rooms with plenty of space, but I need to wait till Monday to be able to speak with anyone.

If they are generous in allowing us to use a room, and we get all the way to the stackmats, I think it would be best to charge an entrance fee depending on the amount of people coming. I checked my calender based on GHP and Nats, and the 31st of July will work best. I will propose this to whoever is in charge of scheduling events at the church on Monday. 

In the meanwhile is the 31st okay for everyone? If not any day between July 26th and August 2nd would work. I wish I had started this earlier. Didn't realize about the month in advance. It would have been best to have it late May. Oh well. Might just have to wait till late August/early September depending on when it is best. 

Of course everything I just said depends on whether we will be allowed to use the church. I kind of assumed we would because people have in the past, but they may have changed their rules/ won't allow us since it is a Rubik's cube competition.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2010)

Just don't make it June 26th and I'll be there


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2010)

June 5th then??


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> June 5th then??



I was talking about the potential competition.

June 5th should work for the meetup for me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2010)

Potential Comp, hmmm, as long as its sometime this summer or early fall, Im fine.


----------



## DavidSanders (May 16, 2010)

As long as I am hosting the comp, it cannot be from June 13th to July 25th, but almost any other weekend works.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2010)

Thats fine.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 21, 2010)

Is everyone still comming? I dont want to show up and be the only one there.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 21, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Is everyone still comming? I dont want to show up and be the only one there.



I'll be there.


----------



## 4Chan (May 22, 2010)

I too.
And my local friends too.


----------



## chickenfly34 (May 28, 2010)

I live in Marietta


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 28, 2010)

chickenfly34 said:


> I live in Marietta



are you coming to the competition?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2010)

Where in Candler park? I heard its a pretty big place...


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

I was thinking people could trade contacts and be able to find eachother that way.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2010)

Well, we need to dothat soon then. The meetup is on Saferday!


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

404-429-3205 is my number.
I have Andrew's number, so if you call me, I'm sure that we can coordinate from there.


----------



## joey (May 30, 2010)

404 number not found..


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

That's why you get lost so easy in Atlanta, the area code is 404. xD


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 30, 2010)

I kind of want to call it now...


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2010)

This is kind of out of the blue, but does anyone have spare 5x5 stickers they'd be willing to sell to me?


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

Why yes, I do.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2010)

Could I buy them off of you there? And which set is it?


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

Standard set, and yeah, I'll bring all my stickers along.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Standard set, and yeah, I'll bring all my stickers along.



I'm assuming the OP is up to date and has all the correct information?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 31, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Standard set, and yeah, I'll bring all my stickers along.



How much do you want for them? I'm trying to avoid CuebeSmith because they took 2 months for my last order to come.


----------



## 4Chan (May 31, 2010)

I think the information is correct.

And yeah, they're cubesmith, I have trouble using any other type of stickers.
I've become far too used to the quality.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 31, 2010)

BTW, I meant I'm avoiding ordering from CS, not their stickers. I love their stickers. Especially the bright sets.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 31, 2010)

That must have been a one time mix up. I've never heard of that happening before. Everyone always talks about how good they are.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 31, 2010)

Idk, it maybe was becuase it was a large order. Who knows?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't come. My mom won't let me. I'm mad. I'm logging off so I don't fling soemthing at my screen.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 2, 2010)

love to come----- but can't... UGH If it was an offical competion I'd go but I'm not that interested in mett ups right now. Ill still go to the battle of lexington Yeah farther away, but its been planed for 2 mounths where as I found out this 3 days before Well hope to make it some other time


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Im not allowed to cube the whole summer so, I don't know if I can eben come to Marietta Open 2010.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll be there around 12-ish, and I'll have to leave at 3.

D:


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 3, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I'll be there around 12-ish, and I'll have to leave at 3.
> 
> D:



That's so lame bro!


----------



## chickenfly34 (Jun 3, 2010)

37 mins i hope i can come, i really want to go but i cannot and my english not so good, i think i will wait for next meetup.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 3, 2010)

Or the competition in Marietta.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am from Vietnamese, i have been here just a year, my English and speed slove rubik not so good, no drive license and just a 10 grade student, i think next year or next meetup will better for me.  If the competition in Marietta which place you guys choose.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 4, 2010)

chickenfly34 said:


> I am from Vietnamese, i have been here just a year, my English and speed slove rubik not so good, no drive license and just a 10 grade student, i think next year or next meetup will better for me.  If the competition in Marietta which place you guys choose.



Here you go: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21300


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 4, 2010)

Will there be other meetups this summer?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 4, 2010)

We could just meet up at the competition that's next month. xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ughs. I don't even think I can come to that. . Can't cube the whole summer.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 5, 2010)

I will be a bit late to it. I'll probably be at the park at like 12:30pm.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Have fun you guys! 

And Hadley, are we still trading Square-1 for Skewb?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Georgia cube meetup 2.0*

The last meetup ended up being just me, Chris Tran and Andrew Kang. 

We are attempting another one, next Saturday(June 12th). Let's say noon. It will be held at the Java Monkey coffee shop in Decatur.

http://cityvoter.com/java-monkey-425-church-street-decatur-ga-30030/loc/60633


There will be plenty of room there, so we should be able to fit quite a few cubers.

If you have any questions, call me at 404-538-9960


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2010)

Me, joey and Forte will obviously come along.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG IT'S SPEEDCUBING IN GEORGIA.
Just have all your meetup stuff here from now on.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Me, joey and Forte will obviously come along.




I figured.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll definitely be there, and I'll be more prepared this time. xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 7, 2010)

0_o! Hopefully I can come!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 8, 2010)

Crud. I can't come. Argh. I hate not being abl to cube for the whole summer!


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Me, joey and Forte will obviously come along.



do you mean that you are leaving Australia to Georgia just for that meeting???


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 8, 2010)

Joey is in the UK, Forte is on the west coast of Canada, and obviously Faz is in Australia.

It's a joke, olol.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2010)

The meetup be soon. Who's coming?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 11, 2010)

I probably will be.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2010)

ZB FTW!!! said:


> OMG IT'S SPEEDCUBING IN GEORGIA.
> Just have all your meetup stuff here from now on.



You're obviously just upset that you don't get to hang out with the baconator.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 11, 2010)

I will be, I'll probably be there around 1pm, slightly later than last time.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2010)

Word man. See you tomorrow!

Andrew. No probably. Get your ass there.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 11, 2010)

I wish I could come...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> I wish I could come...




Then do


----------



## DavidSanders (Jun 12, 2010)

I wish I could go, but last week I had SAT subject tests and this week I have the ACT. I hate standardized testing.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could come...
> ...



I can never come to a cube meetup. I can't cube the whole summer, which rules out my chances of going anywhere ivolving cubing. I'm being relly good this summer to make my parents let my go to Marietta Open.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll be there around 1.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Meetup was great! Andrew got the (Maybe) UWR for 42 cube marathon, 9:31.xx

We might go next week as well, same time same place.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Meetup was great! Andrew got the (Maybe) UWR for 42 cube marathon, 9:31.xx
> 
> We might go next week as well, same time same place.







And apparently Tomasz has sub 9'd.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 13, 2010)

Today was pretty damn awesome.

And Andrew could have done way better if I wasn't messing up all the time. Dx


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2010)

ZB FTW!!! said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Meetup was great! Andrew got the (Maybe) UWR for 42 cube marathon, 9:31.xx
> ...



It was a 9:31 with a pop on PLL (12 seconds lost ;[ ) and Chris Tran had trouble keeping up with scrambling from time to time. Sub 9 is definitely possible.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Argh! I wish I could have come! But I would hAve looks like a n00b with my 22 second average and sub-2 4x4. 0_o


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 13, 2010)

Those times are fine, olol.

(We were getting sub-1 on 4x4 by Hadley doing centers, me doing edges, and Andrew on 3x3 phase. It was great. xD)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Argh! I wish I could have come! But I would hAve looks like a n00b with my 22 second average and sub-2 4x4. 0_o





Come next week


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm going to try to bring a friend next week!

He's fast on square-1, and almost sub-20 on 3x3.
(He's been cubing before me, oddly, but has never competed. He's an odd fellow.)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 14, 2010)

You guys should have taken a video!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 14, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> You guys should have taken a video!



The only camera we had was my phone.


Are you coming next week?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think so. Remember, I can't cube the whole summer.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 18, 2010)

Another meet up for the 19th?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish I could come.  I can only dream. Someone videotape it please!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 19, 2010)

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Meetup was great! Andrew got the (Maybe) UWR for 42 cube marathon, 9:31.xx
> ...



Remind me to do that sometime soon.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 20, 2010)

Meetup was fun! Chris Tran and I invented a new team bld method that uses only the words "1, 3, left, right" and the OLL/PLL.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 21, 2010)

1,3,Left,Right. What the heck!


----------



## mmcubing (Oct 29, 2011)

*Are there any fellow cubers in Georgia?*

I live in the metro atlanta area and am wondering if there are any other cubers nearby. Maybe a get together or competition would be cool. My fastest 3x3 single is 25 seconds and i average around 33 seconds.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 29, 2011)

where in georgia. Are you in athens cause that would make me happy


----------



## ianography (Oct 29, 2011)

I _used_ to live in Georgia... Alpharetta, to be exact...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 30, 2011)

I live in Georgia. The most recent competition here was back in The end of July. I believe there are plans for one next July. (2012)


----------



## thepuzledsolver (Aug 11, 2012)

same, but I still do

no comp in GA this year

PM me. I live north of atlanta


----------



## seth5124 (Aug 11, 2012)

i live way up in northwest GA around rossville


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 11, 2012)

This year will be my second year at Georgia Tech (so I'm in Atlanta as well). I've been looking forward to meeting other cubers in the area so let me know if you want to meet up.


----------



## Monkeyb00y (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm a cuber as well in the Metro Atlanta area. I've been cubing for less than a year.
There isn't any places to buy cubes or supplies in this area that I know of.
I have a 3x3 avg of about 45 sec with my fastest at 39 seconds. Still getting better with practice.
I haven't been able to find any competitions in this area online or anywhere else near it.


----------



## dboeren (Sep 18, 2012)

Just getting back into cubing after about 5 years, I'm in Marietta.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 18, 2012)

if there ever was a comp in GA I would go since I live in NC


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 30, 2012)

I live in Canton, Georgia, just north of Atlanta.


----------



## F perm (Sep 30, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> if there ever was a comp in GA I would go since I live in NC


Same here.

Also, I know a kid in Atlanta who doesn't go on the forums anymore, but still cubes (25-30 averages). I'll contact him if there's a comp.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 1, 2012)

Are there any plans for a GA comp?
I am pretty sure enough people would go


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Oct 1, 2012)

*ME TOO*



ducttapecuber said:


> Are there any plans for a GA comp?
> I am pretty sure enough people would go



I hope so!!! That would be so cool! The last Comp in GA was in Marietta in 2011.


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 11, 2012)

I would go too! I think someone who has experience with competitions should get one organised. It would be lots of fun.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 14, 2012)

Try contacting Andrew Kang, David Sanders, or Chris Tran (they all organized the previous Marietta Competitions). I really haven't cubed much, and a competition would be great motivation for me to break the sub-13 barrier...


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

*Cubers near Canton, Georgia?*

Hey!!! I am 13 and I live in Canton, Georgia. I am wondering if there are any other cubers near Canton or in Canton. I am almost sub 20 on 3x3.


----------



## Patrick M (Apr 25, 2013)

Not trying to bump, but I'm a cuber im columbus and I can drive to atlanta if necessary. It'd be cool if cubers of georgia could get together.


----------



## PoPo (Jun 5, 2013)

Smyrna Georgia here


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 20, 2013)

Smyrna? Thats cool, ill be marietta for college in august.


----------



## LAGEXE (Aug 9, 2013)

*Getting a group together in Georgia (USA)*

I've searched the site and google but couldn't find what I'm looking for.

I'm wanting to know if there is any get-togethers for cubing in GA. Competitions, hang-outs, shops, etc. If not I'm wondering if someone has info on getting some type of get-together started. As of late I've dived in to cubing and I would love to meet other cubers as well see/try some new puzzles (conventional, or custom-crafted). I work at UGA and I know a student body could exist, however, I'd be unable to create such an organization as I'm not a student. 

But if anyone has *any* info on meeting, or how to get some cubing started in GA I would welcome it all! 
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Torch (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate to ask the exact same question from the post above me, but it didn't get any answers.

First, are there any active cubers here in Georgia? Most of the people on the CubingUSA list haven't been to a competition recently.

Second, if so, would you be interested in a meetup? I would like to meet some other cubers very much. Anywhere in the vicinity of Atlanta would be good for me.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey, so I live in SC on the edge of Georgia So I thought it would be worth posting in this thread.


----------



## Torch (Sep 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Hey, so I live in SC on the edge of Georgia So I thought it would be worth posting in this thread.



Is Atlanta within your range for a cuber meetup? If people are interested, I'd really like to have a meetup.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 5, 2013)

Torch said:


> Is Atlanta within your range for a cuber meetup? If people are interested, I'd really like to have a meetup.



More than likely yes.


----------



## Patrick M (Sep 5, 2013)

Joy of seeing this thread even remotely active

I will drive almost anywhere in georgia during the weekend (actually any time thursday-sunday) for an awesome meetup or competition. Atlanta would be perfect though.

Also one day I must race sir waffle

edit:
If need to we can be at my apartment on campus, its pretty chill. I'm in marietta which is just like 10 miles north of ATL


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, seeing as there seem to be a lot of Georgia cubers around the forums, I think the time is ripe for a meetup. I'd like to make a mailing list so we can communicate and coordinate off-forum, so if you could possibly attend an Atlanta area meetup, please either PM me an email address or post in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## cubingboss (Jan 7, 2014)

I could


----------



## SnipeCube (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm in SC, but I can drive ~2 hours or so for a meetup/comp. I really hope that Atlanta competition works out though.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 7, 2014)

If there was a competition, I would be highly interested.


----------



## keyan (Jan 7, 2014)

boom


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2014)

I realize my first post was a little ambiguous, but I was hoping everyone who was interested could send me an email address.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 12, 2014)

Totally random, but I can't believe that I've been posting on this thread since 2010. :O

On topic, I'm now on the mailing list by Torch, so.. yes. We def should have a meetup. I haven't cubed in a really long time and I kind of want to again.


----------



## WesD98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey, I've been wondering about potential Georgia competitions and I saw that the last competition I have noticed was the Marietta Open 2011, so I was wondering if it was possible to start that up again. I know it's been a while, but it would be cool to get a competition in Marietta. If you guys know anyone I can contact or any information about this please let me know. Or if there's another competition already planned in Georgia, I would like to know about that as well. Thanks!


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 5, 2014)

I live in Dublin.


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2014)

WesD98 said:


> Hey, I've been wondering about potential Georgia competitions and I saw that the last competition I have noticed was the Marietta Open 2011, so I was wondering if it was possible to start that up again. I know it's been a while, but it would be cool to get a competition in Marietta. If you guys know anyone I can contact or any information about this please let me know. Or if there's another competition already planned in Georgia, I would like to know about that as well. Thanks!



Currently, Andrew Kang is allegedly organizing a competition. I say allegedly because he hasn't said anything in a while about it, but it's possibly happening in May. On the note of organizing your own competition, if you could find a venue, we could possibly find a delegate willing to fly in. I also live in Cobb County and was looking at the county recreation centers as possible venues, but the operating hours are too short to hold a competion in.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 5, 2014)

Hold an unofficial competition first. It gives you experience with organizing competitions _and_ shows delegates that you're seriously interested in organizing.


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Hold an unofficial competition first. It gives you experience with organizing competitions _and_ shows delegates that you're seriously interested in organizing.



Seeing as you have experience organizing competitions, how would you suggest going about finding a cheap venue for an unofficial competition? I found some possible venues, but they're all too expensive to not have a registration fee, and unofficial competitions don't usually charge as far as I know.

Thanks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 5, 2014)

Torch said:


> Seeing as you have experience organizing competitions, how would you suggest going about finding a cheap venue for an unofficial competition? I found some possible venues, but they're all too expensive to not have a registration fee, and unofficial competitions don't usually charge as far as I know.
> 
> Thanks.



If it's unofficial, the venue doesn't have to be spectacular. Churches, libraries, and schools will often let you use their spaces for cheap or free.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 5, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> If it's unofficial, the venue doesn't have to be spectacular. Churches, libraries, and schools will often let you use their spaces for cheap or free.



^^ I use my school, it's free for clubs to use.


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2014)

The libraries in my county have operating hours that are too short to hold a competition in. I'm homeschooled, so there isn't a school I could use. And my church's social hall is too small.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 12, 2014)

Torch said:


> The libraries in my county have operating hours that are too short to hold a competition in. I'm homeschooled, so there isn't a school I could use. And my church's social hall is too small.



How big do you think the turnout would be?


----------



## Torch (Feb 12, 2014)

cuberkid10 said:


> How big do you think the turnout would be?



I would probably set a 30 competitor limit, but I don't know if the turnout would even be that much.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 12, 2014)

Torch said:


> The libraries in my county have operating hours that are too short to hold a competition in. I'm homeschooled, so there isn't a school I could use. And my church's social hall is too small.



I live in Laurens County and the library here is fairly large. I'll go there and ask about possibly holding a cubing competition.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 12, 2014)

Let me know in this thread if you might be able to come. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46313-Cubing-Competition-In-Georgia-USA


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 13, 2014)

cuberkid10 said:


> Try contacting Andrew Kang, David Sanders, or Chris Tran (they all organized the previous Marietta Competitions). I really haven't cubed much, and a competition would be great motivation for me to break the sub-13 barrier...



I'm planning on possibly holding an unofficial competition in Dublin (2 hours below Atlanta). If so would you be interested inncoming? I was planning to have it sometime during spring break.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

*Competition in Georgia, USA*

The competition will be held on June 6 (12:00PM-6:00PM) at the Nola Brantley Memorial Library (721 Watson Blvd, Warner Robins, GA 31093). 

If you're interested in going vote your favorite 7 events in this poll... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46478-GA-Competition-Which-Events

If you have any questions don't hesitate to PM me or reply to this thread. You can also email me at [email protected].


----------



## Nuster (Feb 23, 2014)

why not Atlanta?


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

Nuster said:


> why not Atlanta?



I had a hard time finding a cheap/free venue in larger cites like Macon or Atlanta. It's an unofficial competition though. If I ever organize an official one I'll probably do it in Atlanta. I need to get some experience with an unofficial one first.


----------



## Nuster (Feb 23, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> I had a hard time finding a cheap/free venue in larger cites like Macon or Atlanta. It's an unofficial competition though. If I ever organize an official one I'll probably do it in Atlanta. I need to get some experience with an unofficial one first.


Best of luck with the competition  Hope it gives you enough experience and encourages you to organize official ones in the future, this part of the country needs more competitions.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 24, 2014)

Nuster said:


> Best of luck with the competition  Hope it gives you enough experience and encourages you to organize official ones in the future, this part of the country needs more competitions.



Thanks man!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 26, 2014)

I won't be attending this time around because it still is almost 2 hours away from where I live.


----------



## Torch (May 15, 2014)

Georgia Cubers Meetup!

June 7, 10 AM, Cumberland Mall 

Be there!

(I don't really have anything else to say)


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 18, 2014)

Torch said:


> Georgia Cubers Meetup!
> 
> June 7, 10 AM, Cumberland Mall
> 
> ...



I might be there


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 28, 2014)

I will be trying to sell/trade a stickerless dayan zhanchi, shengshou aurora, maru cx3, and wittwo v1.
I would like to try out a weilong v1, v2, and the aolong. Along with an aosu and a gans 3 57mm.
I will also try to buy the cubes that i listed above.

Who else is going?


----------



## Torch (Jun 1, 2014)

Meetup Reminder!

June 7, 10 AM, Cumberland Mall

If you're coming and aren't on the Georgia cubers email list, please PM me your email.


----------



## Torch (Jun 7, 2014)

The meetup is tomorrow!

We're going to be on the left side of the food court entrance. I expect to be there 45-60 minutes. Please bring your cubes and have a great time!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 7, 2014)

i will definitely be there!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 11, 2014)

How'd the meet up go?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 11, 2014)

It was pretty fun. We all got to try out each other's cubes and we even did a 3x3 and 2x2 factory solve. I hope there can be another meeting with more people.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 27, 2014)

If you guys do another meet up, I hopefully will be able to come. I'm living in a new town next year (Athens) and hopefully will be closer!


----------



## Torch (Aug 6, 2014)

*A message to Georgia cubers*

Obviously Georgia (and the Southeast in general) is suffering from a competition drought. It's now been over three years since the last Georgia competition. But competitions don't happen on their own; we have to make them happen.

The first step to holding an official competition is holding an unofficial competition, and the best locations for competitions (both official and unofficial) are schools, churches and libraries. If everyone who wants a competition in Georgia asks their school, church, and local library, we'll certainly find at least one viable location.

But we also need organization in our efforts. We can't organize an event together well if we don't know each other well! Our summer meetup only had three people; surely we can do better than that. So if you are a Georgia cuber and have some free time on upcoming weekends, please say so. We can only bring competitions back to Georgia if we have people willing to put in their time.


Note: This is basically a restatement of an email I sent to the Georgia mailing list (PM me your email if you want to join)


----------



## cubekid57 (Aug 17, 2014)

I would definately be interested in a ga cube comp


----------



## GACuber17 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah can I go to the next meet-up? We should definitely do a competition when we get enough people.


----------



## Torch (Aug 20, 2014)

GACuber17 said:


> Yeah can I go to the next meet-up? We should definitely do a competition when we get enough people.



I've got a feeling there's plenty of people; they just don't want to come out for anything except an official competition. 

PS: I'm in for a meetup. Anyone else?


----------



## cubekid57 (Aug 20, 2014)

I would b down, when and were?


----------



## Torch (Aug 22, 2014)

cubekid57 said:


> I would b down, when and were?



Last time we were at Cumberland Mall; I'd do that again unless someone has another idea.


----------



## SnipeCube (Aug 22, 2014)

Torch said:


> Last time we were at Cumberland Mall; I'd do that again unless someone has another idea.



I'd be up for an unofficial comp if we could do it. I don't really cube anymore, but I would definitely come down there. It's about a 2 hour drive. I could also help organize it and what not. I don't know if we could have it at the mall, though.


----------



## GACuber17 (Aug 23, 2014)

That works for me. Any idea when it would be?


----------



## Torch (Aug 23, 2014)

GACuber17 said:


> That works for me. Any idea when it would be?



How about next Saturday, the 30th? I'd only want to do it if we could have at least three people.


----------



## GACuber17 (Aug 23, 2014)

I can go. Will this be kind of like an unofficial competition or just a meet-up?


----------



## keyan (Aug 23, 2014)

Holding a meetup/unofficial competition somewhere I can attend* makes it much morel likely that an official competition might be held later. 

*Read: Atlanta**

**Read: Tech


----------



## Torch (Aug 23, 2014)

GACuber17 said:


> I can go. Will this be kind of like an unofficial competition or just a meet-up?



Just a meetup, though if someone had a stackmat timer to bring we could print out some scrambles to compete on.



keyan said:


> Holding a meetup/unofficial competition somewhere I can attend* makes it much morel likely that an official competition might be held later.
> 
> *Read: Atlanta**
> 
> **Read: Tech



What makes Tech accessible to you but a mall 11 miles away out of the question?

Also, why are you listed as the senior delegate for Western US? Last time I checked, neither Georgia nor China was in the Western US.


----------



## GACuber17 (Aug 23, 2014)

I can bring mine if I need to


----------



## Torch (Aug 23, 2014)

OK, the meetup is now scheduled for August 30th at Cumberland Mall. Would morning or afternoon work better?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 23, 2014)

I will definitly be there if it is in the morning


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dannng, I would love to go, but now I live even further away. I'm now in Athens, GA (UGA!) and Cumberland mall is now 1.5 hours away.


----------



## Torch (Aug 23, 2014)

cuberkid10 said:


> Dannng, I would love to go, but now I live even further away. I'm now in Athens, GA (UGA!) and Cumberland mall is now 1.5 hours away.



Is there any Atlanta area location that would be close enough to you? We might be able to move it (depending on the availability of the other people who are coming).


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 24, 2014)

i'd be cool with it as long as it is not too far away. I live in lithonia


----------



## Torch (Aug 25, 2014)

The meetup is now scheduled for 10AM, August 30th in the food court at Sugarloaf Mills. GAcuber17 is bringing a stackmat and I'll print out some 3x3 scrambles so we can compete.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 25, 2014)

i will bring by gen 2 timer and nats mat if that will help. Also lets do 2x2 and 4x4 if possible.


----------



## Torch (Aug 25, 2014)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> i will bring by gen 2 timer and nats mat if that will help. Also lets do 2x2 and 4x4 if possible.



You can bring your timer if you want. And sure, I'll bring 2x2 and 4x4 scrambles also.


----------



## jman1965 (Aug 25, 2014)

I might come, Im in Covington


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 25, 2014)

definitly com dude. last time was great and this time we will have more people. also we will have a really small comp in 2-4


----------



## GACuber17 (Aug 26, 2014)

We could also do 2x2-4x4 relays since it's unofficial


----------



## Torch (Aug 26, 2014)

GACuber17 said:


> We could also do 2x2-4x4 relays since it's unofficial



I'm only going to print out 5 scrambles for each cube, but we could do whatever else we want with handscrambles.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 26, 2014)

I could bring my phone timer and use those scrambles


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll try to come now! It's super close to where I live, but I have a tattoo appointment and I'm not sure what time it's at. 

If I can come, I can bring my QJ timer. Any other cubes you want me to bring (if I have them)?


----------



## Torch (Aug 29, 2014)

Meetup reminder:

August 30th, 10AM, Sugarloaf Mills food court

I don't know exactly where in the food court we'll be, but it shouldn't be too hard to find our group.

PS:Everyone get hyped for FMC USA!



cuberkid10 said:


> I'll try to come now! It's super close to where I live, but I have a tattoo appointment and I'm not sure what time it's at.
> 
> If I can come, I can bring my QJ timer. Any other cubes you want me to bring (if I have them)?



Just bring as many cubes as you want to. I'm printing out some scrambles for 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, so you probably want to bring those.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 30, 2014)

Do we know how many people are coming?


----------



## Torch (Aug 30, 2014)

cuberkid10 said:


> Do we know how many people are coming?



If you're coming, four for sure, plus possibly the guy a few posts ago who said he might come.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 30, 2014)

I will be 99.99% coming this time!


----------



## Torch (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for coming, everyone! Here's the results:

2x2:
1 Katie Hull 3.86, 4.46, (2.57), (4.54), 3.72 = 4.01 average
2 Jared Stinson (6.54), (4.23), 5.05, 5.25, 5.52 = 5.27 average
3 Ray Goslow 5.47, (7.79), 6.89, (4.21), 5.35 = 5.90 average
4 Bowen Powers 7.08, 6.70, (7.53), (3.35), 6.33 = 6.70 average

3x3:
1 Katie Hull (12.61), 14.67, 13.99, 14.64, (15.82) = 14.43 average
2 Ray Goslow 15.04, 16.23, (20.60), 18.33, (14.36) = 16.53 average
3 Bowen Powers 19.88, 19.21, (21.29), 20.34, (16.14) = 19.81 average
4 Jared Stinson (15.55), 19.14, (24.87), 21.64, 22.10 = 20.96 average

4x4:
1 Katie Hull 1:00.52, (46.19), 55.20, (1:07.81), 1:02.15 = 59.29 average
2 Ray Goslow 1:14.43, 1:24.58, 1:14.68, (1:25.02), (1:08.27) = 1:17.90 average
3 Jared Stinson 1:15.76, (DNF), (1:04.22), 1:15.87, 1:26.96 = 1:19.53 average
4 Bowen Powers 1:40.83, (1:35.83), 1:48.32, 2:14.07, 1:43.66 = 1:44.27 average

And the scrambles:
1. U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R' F U 
2. R2 F U2 R' U2 R F R' U' 
3. U R' U' R' F' U F' U R2 
4. R U' F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U R' 
5. R U F' R F' R2 F U F' 

1. D F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 U' L' D R2 D B' U2 L D' F' L2 
2. B2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R B D2 U' B' U2 R' B L U 
3. U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' L' U B' D L' F2 U F' R' B 
4. U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' U' F2 L2 F L' F2 R B' L' D' F' D' L2 U' 
5. D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' R F D' L F' L2 D2 

1. r' U2 r2 u2 L f' u' F' U R2 U2 B L' B U2 D F u f r2 R2 u F' D2 U' u2 f2 D2 F2 L' R u L U' f2 r2 u' U R2 B 
2. F2 L2 R2 u B2 f' R' r D' L D' B D2 f2 B2 U' f U r U2 F2 B2 D F2 D U' B' U2 r U2 F' D' F' u2 B2 u r2 U D F 
3. D' F' B f2 r2 f' R D B2 u L' R f r' R u2 B2 f r' u' F' u' B' F2 L2 
B f' R' r L F B' D' R L u2 L B' f2 U 
4. R2 L2 f' B u F u F2 f2 U R' f' D' r D u' U' F R r U' L' F2 D2 U r' R D2 R B' F2 R f U R f2 r2 B r R' 
5. U D' F2 B u2 L2 B D' F R' F2 L D' R L' f2 F2 D' R2 F R2 U u r' F B f L' F2 f' L' D2 f' u2 U' L2 D' u U2 R


----------



## CubitGames (Oct 9, 2014)

*Maybe Host Another?*

Hey, I'm a cuber in the stockbridge area, i was wondering if maybe sometime in december or maybe january you could host another cubing comp. iv been cubing for 4 months now i average under a minute, i would love to meet up with other cubers in goergia. If you cant host another one could someone send me a link to an upcoming one? The only other cuber i know is my bro, and he has quit cubing altogether and says is dumb.


----------



## CubitGames (Oct 9, 2014)

Do You Allow Stickerless? My Last Stickered Speed Cube I Modded Into A Melt Cube (All Sides Are Melted And Look Cool But It Still Functions Greatly) And I Cant Speed Cube With This.


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone up for a meetup at Georgia Tech? I'm free Saturday afternoon the next few weekends.


----------



## Smileltd (Aug 23, 2015)

What's up guys! 

I'm a Chinese student new coming to Savannah in U.S. for Master's Degree. My name is Mufan Lu and you can just call me Morvan. I start to learn about solving cubes in 2009 and but in recent years I don't practice a lot.My WCAID is 2010LMUF01. It's really exciting to be in a new country and meeting new friends. 

I'm not quite familiar with websites or forums other than Chinese websites, so please introduce some cube forums just like speedsolving.com., American forums better. Or if you live in somewhere near me, please let me know! Thank you guys! Can't wait to chat with you and share some experience.


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 23, 2015)

Smileltd said:


> What's up guys!
> 
> I'm a Chinese student new coming to Savannah in U.S. for Master's Degree. My name is Mufan Lu and you can just call me Morvan. I start to learn about solving cubes in 2009 and but in recent years I don't practice a lot.My WCAID is 2010LMUF01. It's really exciting to be in a new country and meeting new friends.
> 
> I'm not quite familiar with websites or forums other than Chinese websites, so please introduce some cube forums just like speedsolving.com., American forums better. Or if you live in somewhere near me, please let me know! Thank you guys! Can't wait to chat with you and share some experience.



Awesome! I myself am not from Georgia but Maryland, a state about a 13 Hour drive north of Georgia. I do travel long distances for comp though so It's very well possible we may meet!

There aren't really any "American" websites, all our websites are for anyone that can speak English, which consists mainly of the U.S., Canada, and Europe (where oftentimes English is extremely popular as a second language). Speedsolving.com is easily the main one.Twistypuzzles.com is also popular, though it focuses on puzzle solving rather than speedsolving. The next largest English-speaking community is reddit.com/r/cubers, which is not a forum but kinda similar, generally you'll find some of the slower, less-committed cubers here, but there are plenty of fast people that frequent it as well.

You also want to check out cubingusa.com, which is the national level cube association, and has all the state rankings.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey Georgia Cubers! We're hosting a competition at UGA coming up here in a month. Go check it out!
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?55171-Athens-Fall-2015-October-24th-2015-Athens-GA


----------



## Torch (May 2, 2016)

So I made a Georgia KinchRanks sheet

I did it all by hand, so chances are there's at least a couple errors in there. Enjoy, GA cubers!


----------



## Torch (May 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> So I made a Georgia KinchRanks sheet
> 
> I did it all by hand, so chances are there's at least a couple errors in there. Enjoy, GA cubers!



KinchRanks sheet now updated with Central Florida Summer 2016 results.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> KinchRanks sheet now updated with Central Florida Summer 2016 results.


Take that Christopher, I don't even knownif you live in ga, Cabrera


----------



## ultimatecube (May 26, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm trying to gauge interest for a competition in Southwest GA, sometime September 2016. I have a location and a potential sponsor lined up, but I want some feedback before I nail a date. Also, if anyone's got experience with WCA competitions that can help out and make this one official, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## 4Chan (May 26, 2016)

What's your sponsor?


----------



## Torch (May 26, 2016)

ultimatecube said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to gauge interest for a competition in Southwest GA, sometime September 2016. I have a location and a potential sponsor lined up, but I want some feedback before I nail a date. Also, if anyone's got experience with WCA competitions that can help out and make this one official, that would be great. Thanks!



How far southwest? If it's far enough south you might get some Florida cubers too. In any case, I would definitely come and help out if it's official.


----------



## YouCubing (May 27, 2016)

Torch said:


> KinchRanks sheet now updated with Central Florida Summer 2016 results.


YESSSSS I'M 7THHHHH (am I fast now ;-; )


ultimatecube said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to gauge interest for a competition in Southwest GA, sometime September 2016. I have a location and a potential sponsor lined up, but I want some feedback before I nail a date. Also, if anyone's got experience with WCA competitions that can help out and make this one official, that would be great. Thanks!


I'd be willing to help out, especially if I can come


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (May 27, 2016)

ultimatecube said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to gauge interest for a competition in Southwest GA, sometime September 2016. I have a location and a potential sponsor lined up, but I want some feedback before I nail a date. Also, if anyone's got experience with WCA competitions that can help out and make this one official, that would be great. Thanks!



September 24th pls <3


----------



## ultimatecube (May 27, 2016)

4Chan said:


> What's your sponsor?


Georgia Southwestern State University, my local college. They're willing to provide the venue and cover some of the cost. I'm fairly certain I can cover the rest. We do have a deli and a Chik-fil-a located on campus, a few steps away from where the comp will be. I might be able to work out a deal with them for lunch if we have enough people.



Torch said:


> How far southwest? If it's far enough south you might get some Florida cubers too. In any case, I would definitely come and help out if it's official.



Georgia Southwestern State University in Americus, Ga. We're about halfway between ATL and Tallahassee, 2.5 hours to get to either one. About an hour SE of Columbus, so not too far from Alabama either.



YouCubing said:


> I'd be willing to help out, especially if I can come



Thanks! I'll take all the help I can get. How far are you from Americus?



b0ssGuy23 said:


> September 24th pls <3


We're definitely looking at one of the four Saturdays in September. How does Labor Day weekend (Sept. 3) look? Still not sure if that's better (because everyone's free) or worse (because everyone already has plans).


----------



## YouCubing (May 27, 2016)

ultimatecube said:


> Thanks! I'll take all the help I can get. How far are you from Americus?
> 
> 
> We're definitely looking at one of the four Saturdays in September. How does Labor Day weekend (Sept. 3) look? Still not sure if that's better (because everyone's free) or worse (because everyone already has plans).


2 hours 40 minutes at absolute best. probably closer to 3 hours though.


I don't think I have anything planned around then, so yeah.


----------



## ultimatecube (May 27, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 2 hours 40 minutes at absolute best. probably closer to 3 hours though.



I'm assuming you're on the northern side of the state. Do you think that there would be any potential interest from Tennessee?


----------



## YouCubing (May 27, 2016)

ultimatecube said:


> I'm assuming you're on the northern side of the state. Do you think that there would be any potential interest from Tennessee?


If there's 6x6 ; ))))))


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2016)

History of GA records

Enjoy and keep breaking them, y'all!


----------



## Torch (Jun 6, 2016)

KinchRanks and records history updated through Athens Summer Omega.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 6, 2016)

Are Georgia records set by Georgia residents in any competition? That's what it seems to be. Do new Georgia residents' times count retroactively, or do times have to be set while a resident of Georgia?


----------



## Torch (Jul 25, 2016)

cmhardw said:


> Are Georgia records set by Georgia residents in any competition? That's what it seems to be. Do new Georgia residents' times count retroactively, or do times have to be set while a resident of Georgia?



Whoops, I missed this when it was first posted. I would probably only count a record set while a resident (though I wouldn't mind competing with you for the BLD records! )

anyway, KinchRanks and record history are updated through this weekend, just in time for Nats to make all that data obsolete!


----------



## Torch (Aug 2, 2016)

KinchRanks and record history updated through Nats. Links are in my signature.


----------



## Storm (Sep 24, 2016)

Can you add me to the KinchRanks sheet? WCA ID: 2016BUSH01


----------



## Torch (Sep 24, 2016)

Storm said:


> Can you add me to the KinchRanks sheet? WCA ID: 2016BUSH01



Done!


----------



## Storm (Sep 25, 2016)

Torch said:


> Done!


Thanks!

On an unrelated note, would anyone be interested in a competition here in Woodstock in January? I have a place that is open to the idea, if there is interest. If you're interested, send me a message or reply to this post with when you are available and what events you would like there to be. I've never set up a competition before, so if anyone could offer advice, that would also be appreciated.


----------



## Torch (Sep 25, 2016)

Storm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> On an unrelated note, would anyone be interested in a competition here in Woodstock in January? I have a place that is open to the idea, if there is interest. If you're interested, send me a message or reply to this post with when you are available and what events you would like there to be. I've never set up a competition before, so if anyone could offer advice, that would also be appreciated.



I'd be interested! If you want to make plans, talk to Jacob about it, since he's the delegate. @Jaysammey777


----------



## Torch (Oct 4, 2016)

I've added a few people to the KinchRanks who weren't on CubingUSA when I first made the list. Also, I added video links for all the records in the record history that I could find footage of. If anyone knows of other videos that I didn't link to, please tell me so I can add them.


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Oct 7, 2016)

I visit Georgia about 4 weeks a year if that counts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Oct 7, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> September 24th pls <3



That's my birthday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey you! Do you like fmc? Well fmc 2016 is just around the corner and there's currently 2 people signed up georgia. For real though, you should go!


----------



## Torch (Nov 6, 2016)

I've updated the KinchRanks and records history through Marietta Mystery. I'm going to do a special update in the next few days to add Chris and Katie Hardwick as soon as I figure how to handle the whole retroactive record stuff.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2016)

Torch said:


> I've updated the KinchRanks and records history through Marietta Mystery. I'm going to do a special update in the next few days to add Chris and Katie Hardwick as soon as I figure how to handle the whole retroactive record stuff.


homing in on that 2nd place


----------



## Torch (Nov 6, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> homing in on that 2nd place


get bigblds


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> get bigblds


I'm trying m8, if there were a comp with them I'd do it


----------



## Torch (Nov 7, 2016)

OK, here's how I'm going to handle the records and KinchRanks with Chris Hardwick (@cmhardw ): 

The records history page will not change at all unless Chris breaks a GA record while living here. For example, if he gets a 6:34.56 4BLD, then that will become the Georgia record, even though it's not his PB. The times that I have will continue to be considered "state record" until broken in the future. However, the baseline records for the 3BLD mean, 4BLD and 5BLD KinchRanks *will *be changed to Chris's PB's, giving him the full 100 points for those events. 

I think this is the best compromise between excluding him entirely and declaring the times he set over 5 years to be Georgia records, neither of which I think are fair options. I have updated the KinchRanks and added him and Katie to them. Welcome aboard the Chris Train, y'all!


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 7, 2016)

can i have georgia record please


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> can i have georgia record please


only if you move here


----------



## Torch (Nov 7, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> can i have georgia record please



What if Georgia annexed Daniel's house?

I'm not updating this ever again ok


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> What if Georgia annexed Daniel's house?
> 
> I'm not updating this ever again ok



not even firts fml



YouCubing said:


> only if you move here



oh i see, so chris can work in a laboratory but i cant be from georgia


----------



## Torch (Nov 8, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> not even firts fml
> 
> 
> 
> oh i see, so chris can work in a laboratory but i cant be from georgia



Can't fight geography man


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> Can't fight geography man


but chris can fight reality


----------



## Torch (Nov 8, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> but chris can fight reality


 
Pictured: Chris after his fight with reality


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> View attachment 7148
> Pictured: Chris after his fight with reality


profile pic material


----------



## Torch (Nov 13, 2016)

Introducing the latest addition to the Georgia statistics: the Georgia soil records! Basically, any time set at a Georgia comp, no matter who sets it, can become a Georgia soil record. Some of these were pretty surprising (MBLD especially) so I hope you'll enjoy!

Additionally, I also fixed some problems/errors in the KinchRanks and records history. Unless your name is Braden Flournoy or Jared Phelps, this does not affect you at all.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does it count if I don't live in Georgia, but I frequently go to competitions there? There's been like none in Florida recently.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 14, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Does it count if I don't live in Georgia, but I frequently go to competitions there? There's been like none in Florida recently.


see above/below post


Torch said:


> Introducing the latest addition to the Georgia statistics: the Georgia soil records! Basically, any time set at a Georgia comp, no matter who sets it, can become a Georgia soil record. Some of these were pretty surprising (MBLD especially) so I hope you'll enjoy!
> 
> Additionally, I also fixed some problems/errors in the KinchRanks and records history. Unless your name is Braden Flournoy or Jared Phelps, this does not affect you at all.


rip my squan records


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 18, 2016)

It's good to see that kilominx is now on our state records .

Ray, would you consider adding it to our other record sheets?


----------



## Torch (Nov 18, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> It's good to see that kilominx is now on our state records .
> 
> Ray, would you consider adding it to our other record sheets?



So Kilo gets to be on the record sheet but not 5BLD (or my 7x7 mean and multi from Nats)?  

I've added Kilo to the state record history and the soil record history. I also added MTS single to both of those. If we hold those events again or other unofficial events I'll add them too. I may make a Kilo-version of the KinchRanks at some point too.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 18, 2016)

Torch said:


> So Kilo gets to be on the record sheet but not 5BLD (or my 7x7 mean and multi from Nats)?


CRAP OOPS SORRY I WILL FIX THAT. (I forgot to update after Nats and only updated after Discovery Place, which is why I missed those)


----------



## Torch (Nov 18, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> CRAP OOPS SORRY I WILL FIX THAT. (I forgot to update after Nats and only updated after Discovery Place, which is why I missed those)



Thanks! We all make mistakes, I just fixed today that somehow I had never put my sub-11 average in the KinchRanks.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 18, 2016)

Torch said:


> Thanks! We all make mistakes, I just fixed today that somehow I had never put my sub-11 average in the KinchRanks.


To talk about mistakes, shouldn't I have a 2x2 average soil record from 2011 with a 3.60 average? Or am I misunderstanding how these things work 

Also, just noticed that I've held 2x2-6x6 single/average state record's at least once. I'm coming for you Ray to get 7x7


----------



## Torch (Nov 18, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> To talk about mistakes, shouldn't I have a 2x2 average soil record from 2011 with a 3.60 average? Or am I misunderstanding how these things work
> 
> Also, just noticed that I've held 2x2-6x6 single/average state record's at least once. I'm coming for you Ray to get 7x7



Fixed that! The only excuse I have is that it was like 11PM when I was putting those together and I really wanted to go to bed.

Jared's really good at 7 though, he almost got the state record at Nats. If you want to get it before he does you'd have to go to a comp with 7x7 that he can't go to (Skillcon?)


----------



## Torch (Dec 5, 2016)

GA stats pages updated through Athens Winter. My brain is as dead as a box of doornails right now though so I probably made some mistakes. Tell me if you see any problems!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 5, 2016)

Torch said:


> GA stats pages updated through Athens Winter. My brain is as dead as a box of doornails right now though so I probably made some mistakes. Tell me if you see any problems!


*coughcoughkilominxcoughcough*


----------



## Torch (Dec 5, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> *coughcoughkilominxcoughcough*


----------



## Torch (Jan 8, 2017)

I've updated all the Georgia stats through Americus and made a few changes:

- The order of events now matches the new WCA order
- Nicolás Sánchez now hás áccents on his náme (álthough not in áll pláces, still fixing thát)
- Added Joshua and his sister to the KinchRanks
- Remade my backend spreadsheet for KinchRanks in Google Sheets instead of on my home computer, so I can update KinchRanks anywhere. I pulled everyone's PB's from WCA manually to redo it, so if you see any mistakes please let me know.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 8, 2017)

Torch said:


> I've updated all the Georgia stats through Americus and made a few changes:
> 
> - The order of events now matches the new WCA order
> - Nicolás Sánchez now hás áccents on his náme (álthough not in áll pláces, still fixing thát)
> ...


There seems to be a mistake, I have trash above me in kinch ranks.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 9, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> There seems to be a mistake, I have trash above me in kinch ranks.


triple trash at least


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> There seems to be a mistake, I have trash above me in kinch ranks.


♪Trash to the left of me, Train to the right/Here I am, stuck in the middle with you♪


----------



## Bemis (Jan 11, 2017)

Dropping by to say hello. I dabbled in cube solving about 10 years ago, but never bought a decent speed cube. They existed back then, but weren't nearly as accessible. I work for UGA so it's really awesome to see local interest. I have a few cubes on the way, so this should be a fun journey for me!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Bemis said:


> Dropping by to say hello. I dabbled in cube solving about 10 years ago, but never bought a decent speed cube. They existed back then, but weren't nearly as accessible. I work for UGA so it's really awesome to see local interest. I have a few cubes on the way, so this should be a fun journey for me!


Oh cool!

Me and Katie go to UGA. What do you do at UGA?


----------



## Bemis (Jan 11, 2017)

Awesome! I work in Admissions. Just hit my 14 year anniversary last August. Hopefully, I'll see you both around!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Cool! We cube in Tate a lot so I'm sure you will


----------



## Bemis (Jan 13, 2017)

The cubes I ordered came in and things are already getting better. I walk on my lunch break and go by Tate quite a bit. I'll have to see if I spot any cubes.


----------



## Torch (Jan 23, 2017)

I made a Sporcle quiz for Georgia Cubing Trivia


----------



## Meow (Jan 23, 2017)

Torch said:


> I made a Sporcle quiz for Georgia Cubing Trivia


11/25


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 23, 2017)

Torch said:


> I made a Sporcle quiz for Georgia Cubing Trivia



4/25. Didn't read the NR one right but I would have guessed Giorgi if I did.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 23, 2017)

20/25

The UGA had me tripped up. Should have guessed more for the Cubecast. Couldn't get the stupid pizza place. GJ on the olympic medalist and the NR holder; I had no idea.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 23, 2017)

16, but really 17 because I couldn't spell Varasano. 

I actually remember Reese Hoffa from one of my early day comps. It was a big deal that he was there, iirc. Also, I remember the Java Monkey because I wasn't allowed to go to those meet ups :/


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 23, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> 16, but really 17 because I couldn't spell Varasano.
> 
> I actually remember Reese Hoffa from one of my early day comps. It was a big deal that he was there, iirc. Also, I remember the Java Monkey because I wasn't allowed to go to those meet ups :/


You went to one...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> You went to one...


I was mainly referencing the ones from 2009-2010 with Hadley.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 23, 2017)

Can't believe i thought the number of comps with nats style finals was 2. Of course it's two


----------



## Torch (Jan 23, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> Can't believe i thought the number of comps with nats style finals was 2. Of course it's two



You have too type out the number, otherwise you could try to digits and get the answer, which would be two easy.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 23, 2017)

Torch said:


> I made a Sporcle quiz for Georgia Cubing Trivia


15/25
I mainly missed the event-guessing ones, but I had no idea there was a Georgian Open 2015
I was very proud of myself for getting the non-church/library/school one right though 

also one of them took me less than a second


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 24, 2017)

Torch said:


> You have too type out the number, otherwise you could try to digits and get the answer, which would be two easy.


implying randomly guessing 1 2 3 etc. is much easier than guessing one, two, three, etc.

also i ended up just doing that anyway for the podcast question and it worked, so i was sitting there wondering why it wasn't working for the other question


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> implying randomly guessing 1 2 3 etc. is much easier than guessing one, two, three, etc.
> 
> also i ended up just doing that anyway for the podcast question and it worked, so i was sitting there wondering why it wasn't working for the other question



I mean, the real answer is that Sporcle doesn't let you do single-character answers, but my explanation was objectively funnier.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 24, 2017)

GA State Records:
7.33 Clock Single




8.60 Clock Average


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2017)

Yay, now >75% of state records are on film (or reconstructed in the case of FMC)! 

That's probably been true before, but I'm dreaming of the day when we can have a full playlist of all Georgia records.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 24, 2017)

Torch said:


> Yay, now >75% of state records are on film (or reconstructed in the case of FMC)!
> 
> That's probably been true before, but I'm dreaming of the day when we can have a full playlist of all Georgia records.


unfortunately the events I can get SR in are events that already have video (I think)
btw what events don't have video?

edit: found out by making this
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbPjJqHly58hmp8tW_bpoTtP-o5VxMM3H
they're 4x4 average (not for long), 5x5 avg and single, Mega avg and single, Skewb single, OH average, FMC (but that doesn't count), and Multi
also I only counted Chris Hardwick's results from after he moved here so Ray still has SR for this


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well crap, half of those are mine. 

#donatetomesoicanhaveacamerathatdoesntrunoutofspaceafter5solves


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Well crap, half of those are mine.
> 
> #donatetomesoicanhaveacamerathatdoesntrunoutofspaceafter5solves



*insert "just as my SD card runs out" joke here*



YouCubing said:


> unfortunately the events I can get SR in are events that already have video (I think)
> btw what events don't have video?
> 
> edit: found out by making this
> ...



Here's the plan: I make a video reconstruction of my FMC PBs, I film Katie's Mega solves at Virginia, I break 5x5 at All Aboard, you break skewb single at Music City, somebody films my multi at Mountain View, and...*checks list of upcoming comps with OH* we disqualify Kieran's OH average so the one on video can be state record!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 24, 2017)

Torch said:


> just as Katie's SD card runs out
> 
> 
> Here's the plan: I make a video reconstruction of my FMC PBs, I film Katie's Mega solves at Virginia, I break 5x5 at All Aboard, you break skewb single at Music City, somebody films my multi at Mountain View, and...*checks list of upcoming comps with OH* we disqualify Kieran's OH average so the one on video can be state record!


soun good, and I'll try to break squan average again so I can actually have the full average on video (I'm missing the first slove)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 24, 2017)

Torch said:


> *insert "just as my SD card runs out" joke here*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the plan: I make a video reconstruction of my FMC PBs, I film Katie's Mega solves at Virginia, I break 5x5 at All Aboard, you break skewb single at Music City, somebody films my multi at Mountain View, and...*checks list of upcoming comps with OH* we disqualify Kieran's OH average so the one on video can be state record!


Who says I can't sr in mega ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 24, 2017)

Torch said:


> I film Katie's Mega solves at Virginia!


But what if it happens at For the Love of Cubing?????? Plan ruined. World implodes.


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> But what if it happens at For the Love of Cubing?????? Plan ruined. World implodes.



Just solve Mega fast enough that you don't run out of camera space, then you won't even need me!


----------



## Torch (Jan 28, 2017)

All aboard the Valentine's Day Train!

(I know it was only a real pun when it was the Christmas Train, but the Chris Train can enjoy any holiday)


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> View attachment 7420
> 
> All aboard the Valentine's Day Train!
> 
> (I know it was only a real pun when it was the Christmas Train, but the Chris Train can enjoy any holiday)


I want to hang up a picture of this in my bedroom


----------



## Torch (Jan 30, 2017)

Fun fact: Peach State 2015 was officially announced exactly 2 years ago today! I remember it like it was yesterday...


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 30, 2017)

Torch said:


> Fun fact: Peach State 2015 was officially announced exactly 2 years ago today! I remember it like it was yesterday...


my first comp <3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 30, 2017)

Torch said:


> Fun fact: Peach State 2015 was officially announced exactly 2 years ago today! I remember it like it was yesterday...


The GA comp I couldn't go to </3


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 27, 2017)

looks like Ray has updated the GA KinchRanks sheet, the speedy lad 

tfw less than 1 point under Katie


----------



## Torch (Mar 23, 2017)

Look what I found in my closet...
(Image embed is broken, the link should work)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 23, 2017)

Torch said:


> Look what I found in my closet...
> (Image embed is broken, the link should work)


Katie, sweeping comps since the dawn of time


----------



## JTcuber (Mar 23, 2017)

And then there's me, random slow guy who somehow manages to make finals and then come in dead last...


----------



## Torch (Mar 26, 2017)

Over half of Georgia state records are from the last four weeks


----------



## Torch (Mar 27, 2017)

I've updated the Georgia Cubing Trivia quiz! In addition to correcting the older answers, I've also added 5 more questions and changed a couple of others. Even if you tried it before, there's something new to be found!


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 27, 2017)

11/30 x___x

Whoa, Summer Omega had more events than Nats 2008??


----------



## Meow (Mar 27, 2017)

Torch said:


> I've updated the Georgia Cubing Trivia quiz! In addition to correcting the older answers, I've also added 5 more questions and changed a couple of others. Even if you tried it before, there's something new to be found!


46%


----------



## Torch (Mar 27, 2017)

4Chan said:


> 11/30 x___x
> 
> Whoa, Summer Omega had more events than Nats 2008??


Yeah, that was before 6x6, 7x7, and Skewb were events, and they didn't hold Feet either.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 27, 2017)

I suck 27/30


Spoiler



Joy Wang?
Couldnt figure out beqa's last name
Reese Hoffa? Can't believe I forgot his name


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 27, 2017)

25/30

Almost missed a dumb question.


----------



## Torch (Mar 27, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> 25/30
> 
> Almost missed a dumb question.



Dumb-easy or dumb-hard?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 27, 2017)

Torch said:


> Dumb-easy or dumb-hard?


It was a medium question, but if *I* had missed it, it would have been quite sad.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 27, 2017)

also can I just say

get rekt Katie I'm above you now


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 28, 2017)

So I posted a youtube video of a 4x4 solve from the comp this weekend and someone commented saying:

_"Hey bro u remember me? I got a 9.57 when u judged me, I subbed to u"
_
It's funny because it's almost 9.75 but it was also almost a +2


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> So I posted a youtube video of a 4x4 solve from the comp this weekend and someone commented saying:
> 
> _"Hey bro u remember me? I got a 9.57 when u judged me, I subbed to u"
> _
> It's funny because it's almost 9.75 but it was also almost a +2


i remember you from looking at the history of georgia state records ( :


----------



## Torch (Apr 1, 2017)

Following in the great tradition of the Christmas Train and the Valentine's Train, I present the April Fool's Train!



Spoiler



You didn't think there was going to be a train in here, did you?



Spoiler



Really now?
a


Spoiler



I don't know what you're expecting



Spoiler



I mean, you're just fooling yourself at this point



Spoiler



OK, here it is
RAMIROLL


----------



## JTcuber (Apr 1, 2017)

Torch said:


> Following in the great tradition of the Christmas Train and the Valentine's Train, I present the April Fool's Train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*begins sobbing in a corner*


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 1, 2017)

Torch said:


> Following in the great tradition of the Christmas Train and the Valentine's Train, I present the April Fool's Train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I was never going to see a train, so I didn't get my hopes up

I was still disappointed
this isn't an april fools' joke, this is a felony


----------



## Torch (Apr 1, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I knew I was never going to see a train, so I didn't get my hopes up
> 
> I was still disappointed
> this isn't an april fools' joke, this is a felony


What if I told you there actually WAS a train....


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2017)

new sporcle quiz:
Can you name the winners of the Chris Train award in chronological order?


----------



## Torch (Apr 12, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> new sporcle quiz:
> Can you name the winners of the Chris Train award in chronological order?



Mountain View Open: ??????


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2017)

Torch said:


> Mountain View Open: ??????


:O the suspense is killing me


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 12, 2017)

"I came in like a wrecking ball and destroyed that quiz!" (This is what Sporacle said when I got 100%)


----------



## Torch (Apr 12, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> "I came in like a wrecking ball and destroyed that quiz!" (This is what Sporacle said when I got 100%)



Is Sporcle subtly suggesting a song for you to cover on your music channel???


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2017)

sorry for a bit of spam but here's another one
georgia state records this time


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 12, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> sorry for a bit of spam but here's another one
> georgia state records this time


Time is tight on that one! 22 seconds left


----------



## ultimatecube (Apr 19, 2017)

Found live footage of Meow solving a 3x3.


----------



## Torch (May 1, 2017)

I've updated all the Georgia stats through Mountain View, including the new-ish "event subset KinchRanks", which are in separate tabs in the old KinchRanks spreadsheet. This includes all the subsets used on WCADB.net, as well as a couple others of my own invention. While I plan to continue to update the main KinchRanks every time a Georgia cuber competes, I will only do a full update of all the sheets about once a month. I've noted on each sheet the last time it was updated, so you can know whether something is out of date.


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2017)

Torch said:


> I've updated all the Georgia stats through Mountain View, including the new-ish "event subset KinchRanks", which are in separate tabs in the old KinchRanks spreadsheet. This includes all the subsets used on WCADB.net, as well as a couple others of my own invention. While I plan to continue to update the main KinchRanks every time a Georgia cuber competes, I will only do a full update of all the sheets about once a month. I've noted on each sheet the last time it was updated, so you can know whether something is out of date.


woah I jumped up a lot
also I'm first in the side events subset, ayyy
also there's a typo in the history of records, I got a 53.73 BLD single, not 53.93
minor detail but i just thought i'd mention it


----------



## Torch (May 1, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> woah I jumped up a lot
> also I'm first in the side events subset, ayyy


That BLD SR plus going from 1 point in Multi to 5 was a big deal (although in the NonBLD KinchRanks you and I are basically exactly equal)


----------



## DanpHan (May 3, 2017)

tfw u dont have any georgia srs : ((((((


----------



## Torch (May 3, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> tfw u dont have any georgia srs : ((((((


@Christopher Cabrera


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 23, 2017)

So I did a thing!
GA State Record Mixed History

It's cool the see the "eras" of certain people.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 23, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So I did a thing!
> GA State Record Mixed History
> 
> It's cool the see the "eras" of certain people.


2013-2014 = best era aka "stickerless-less era"


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So I did a thing!
> GA State Record Mixed History
> 
> It's cool the see the "eras" of certain people.



*insert Christopher Cabr-era pun here*


----------



## YouCubing (May 23, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So I did a thing!
> GA State Record Mixed History
> 
> It's cool the see the "eras" of certain people.


my BLD single is 53.73, not 53.93 
but this is really cool, i'm part of the best podium in 3 events


----------



## YouCubing (May 30, 2017)

nyyooom not sure if i've posted this before but i updated it, it's the history of the top 10 3x3 singles in GA (gonna do 2x2 single next but it takes a really really long time


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 30, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> nyyooom not sure if i've posted this before but i updated it, it's the history of the top 10 3x3 singles in GA (gonna do 2x2 single next but it takes a really really long time


Missed my 10.93 at peach state :3


----------



## YouCubing (May 30, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Missed my 10.93 at peach state :3


fixed!! it's really hard not to make any mistakes when there's so much i have to keep track of


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So I did a thing!
> GA State Record Mixed History
> 
> It's cool the see the "eras" of certain people.


AAAANNNND Updated! Per request, Medal collection per event has been added!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 29, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> AAAANNNND Updated! Per request, Medal collection per event has been added!


Sorry for the double,
But SR by Person is now a thing added as Well


----------



## Torch (Jun 29, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Sorry for the double,
> But SR by Person is now a thing added as Well


Here I shall be nitpicky and point out random errors:
(Don't be too overzealous about it though)

Pretty sure Kieran wasn't the one who got a 15.27 in OH at Athens Summer Omega...
Sean Skinner is missing from the Skewb medal collection
I have 12 comps in 2017, which should make the most comps in a year list
You passed Chris Hardwick in most all time comps, but you didn't move yourself above him in the list
Not sure whether the error is yours or not, but your counts of Katie's sub-10's and sub-9's don't match her own counts on her PB sheet

I still obviously appreciate the stats work though, this is cool stuff!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 23, 2017)

I updated the history of the top 10 results in GA; it's now up to date and it has 3x3 average now (which was one of the most tedious things I've ever had to do).

It's all done by hand, so let me know if I made any mistakes


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 23, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I updated the history of the top 10 results in GA; it's now up to date and it has 3x3 average now (which was one of the most tedious things I've ever had to do).
> It's all done by hand, so let me know if I made any mistakes


So um... did you miss the massive 5.9 fail?


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 23, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> So um... did you miss the massive 5.9 fail?


whoops mokshith isn't on cubingusa

massive data entry fail*
*entry fail is not actually massive


----------



## Bemis (Jan 5, 2018)

Any UGA or Athens cubers still around? We need a campus meet up! I'm coming up on a year of cubing and haven't met up with any. I know there are a few here. I see a guy doing 4x4 at bus stops from time to time. It's never a good time for me to stop and chat, but next time I see him, I'll make the time.

Hope everyone is having a Happy New Year!


----------



## Bemis (Jan 8, 2018)

I see a comp coming up in Dunwoody. Fingers crossed, I can make that one. I wanted to attend the one here in Athens back in December, but my gf was in a bad wreck (2 pelvic fractures) the Wednesday before the comp, so I couldn't make it out.


----------



## ultimatecube (May 21, 2018)

Windsor Classic 2018 registration is open! If you're a Georgia cuber (or a close-to-Georgia cuber) we'd love to see you there!


----------

